# Copper Mountain Coupons?



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I thought it was phillips 66, but by this website it looks to be shell..Skifreedeals.com | Home


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Gold C books have copper coupons but I think its for $55 like the pass.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Copper is doing 4packs for 219$. Use them however you want.

You can supposedly get Two-for-one lift tickets to Crested Butte at certain liquor stores in Gunnison right now...with the purchase of like an 18pack or somethin. Get drunk and ski.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

There is a list on the Website posted above. I believe the Shell in Frisco is one. If you don't see the Ski Free Signs on the pump go into ask the clerk first. I had a Friend go to a Shell in Golden that was on the list. He pumped his gas then went in to get the voucher and they had no Idea what he was talking about.


----------



## dlcrow (Dec 31, 2005)

I have picked up the 2 for 1 coupons at Shell here in COS.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Yo Dave its Shell.... Copper, Winter Park, Monarch, & Sunlight. I got a few at the Shell 287 and 36'ish need 10+ gallons

Peace 

Foley


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Got 'em in frisco , thanks. swiped 2 different cards in the pump and did 2 ten gallon fills and got 2.

I think they are not valid on saturdays.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Dave Frank said:


> I think they are not valid on saturdays.


I wouldn't beat myself up over this, let me know if you need a partner.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

I think Monarch is the only Colorado mountain that allows them on Saturday


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bob, I have a pass for copper, but my brother is coming out this weekend and he'd be happy to share a coupon with you. 

How about Eldora Thursday? Or maybe a tour somewhere? Did RMNP get any snow?


----------



## rmoyer (Jul 20, 2005)

waaa


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

In Colorado Springs the Shell on eighth street (near Walmart) has them.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a 2 for 1 from Shell if anyone wants it.


----------

